# Lifestyle/snowboard magazine



## adav (May 6, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm considering making a lifestyle/snowboarding magazine for men and need to do some prior research, if you could tell me what you look for in a magazine or fill in the survey below that would rock!!!!! :yahoo:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/WHHGRF7


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

You need to look for WHO GIVES A FCUK on google...!!!

Or you could simply read the forum rules and follow them...  

You may just be surprised, or not, the choice is yours...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Why sure, we'd love to do all your work for you, for free. I mean, we've all got nothing better to do, right?


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

you know this is serious when 1/5 of the questions is whether you prefer matte or glossy paper. anyone who knows anything about snowboarding knows the answer to that question!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, a magazine!
Excellent idea Jerry, this could be the way of the future. If it takes off one day there could be shops filled with magazines on every topic you can think of. Im not saying its possible, but without hope what do we have?


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Not good to have your first post about taking a survey.

Paper magazine is dead.

creating one that is electronic would be the way to go.

do a SWAT analysis first.


look for opportunities.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i'm so excited


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ah, I love the smell of roasted spammer in the morning...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

24WERD said:


> Not good to have your first post about taking a survey.
> 
> Paper magazine is dead.
> 
> creating one that is electronic would be the way to go.



I prefer having a physical, bound paper magazine, book whatever. I hate online only magazines. 


...but then I'm an old fart, so? :dunno:


Having said that,.. Fuck off spammer!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> I prefer having a physical, bound paper magazine, book whatever. I hate online only magazines.


I was pretty much of the same attitude until I got my Samsung Tablet. PDF computer books, Kindle for fiction, _never_ going back.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The e-ink Kindles are great, brilliant invention. It's funny needing a bedside light to read a tablet though


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Lifestyle/Snowboarding-

In my never gonna happy rookie magazine I would like; snowboards and yoga pants please


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh a magazine you say? Here let me introduce you to this thing called the Internet and these other things called websites. 

Yes you see sometime in the late 90's AOL decided to give away tens of hundreds of free hours for this thing called the Internet that was invented by Al Gore. It is a series of tubes and nets that catch things such as spam and fish as well as porn. 

In the early days of this Internet there were few snowboard websites and as people were using this darn fangled thing called a modem to connect their computer to porn I mean the Internet it was rather limited. Then one day a wise man helped create a better Internet we will call him Bill Clinton. Bill then proceeded to make the Internet awesome and less about porn and more about connecting each other. Through great scientific discoveries he was able to build the perfect test tube baby referred to as THE ZUCK! The Zuck then made a book, but not a normal book, oh no it was a book of faces. This book of faces or Facebook if you will suddenly provided inter connectivity for everyone from old ladies farming virtual harvest to silly cat loving fat guys. It was here that websites and magazines fused together as one. 

Then the dark days happened. Magazines learned that their paid advertisers could spend far less putting ads in the book of faces and engaging readers on this crazy photography thing that was instant and digital. So then magazines started to become an after thought. Now all but a few magazines are left and the Internet is still used for porn albeit not the good hardcore triple anal double oral quadruple vaginal we all know and love, but more of horrible bathroom selfies of fat chicks at good angles. Which in all honesty no one wants. 

So you see sir your attempts at spamming have been fished and now are being roasted by a series of trolls.


----------

